
U.S. senators to introduce bill to secure 'internet of things' - BrandonMarc
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-cyber-congress-idUSKBN1AH474
======
exabrial
A better option is to create a government testing and patching standard,
fips-1024 let's say, and only buy devices that comply. The private industry
usually follows and innovates around said standards, whereas the forceful
regulatory approach seems to fail quite often.

------
BrandonMarc
Well, if only we realized sooner, the best way to make the IoT secure is to
get Congress involved.

------
jmcgough
Great, this has been a long time coming.

~~~
adrianratnapala
Who the hell knows!

The principle that IoT vending should not be lawless, and that you should not
be allowed to sell made-for-pwn'ing shite is good. The idea that it is a bad
thing for stuff to join a botnet even if the botnet doesn't harm the stuff's
owner is also right.

Whether this or any other particular piece of legislation actual helps with
that is not known yet. Whether the legislation gets used as barrier to entry
to keep secure products out of the market while giving conforming but dodgy
products the green light is also not seen.

The best I can say is that, from the article, the senators seem to be taking a
sensible attitude, and the description of the bill is has no obvious
stupidities.

I expect that legislation will matter less than the attitude courts around the
world take to things as the practical consequences of IoT are brought before
them one case at a time.

